# I might make an anthro comic (help?)



## Machati-sama (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm the creator of the webcomic Witch eyes (witcheyes.smackjeeves.com) but I'm in a bit of a hole with Witch eyes and am considering making a new comic. I've always rather enjoyed anthros/furries (it's the best of both worlds ) so I might make an anthro comic.
I'd really like to, at some point, turn a profit on it so the possibility of printing or having a company publish it would be super. I've never really buried myself in the furry community however so I don't know too much about the companies or the favored route for comics/webcomics for the community. 
So if you have any advice about companies or profiting from anthro comics I'd love to hear.

But also I'd like to know what you guys like or do not like in anthro webcomics/comics. And this can be anything I guess.. short comics, long comics, what genres are favored, etc. 

Really, anything would be super so I can make a more educated decision on this 

Thank you for reading
-machati


----------



## Taralack (Feb 9, 2011)

Sofawolf, Rabbit Valley. I have no experience dealing with them though, so maybe someone else who has can tell you.

And most furries usually just like reading porn. :V If it doesn't have dicks, or if your art isn't fantastically good, they usually won't care.
But if some of the threads in this forum are any indication, they like slice of life comics.


----------



## Machati-sama (Feb 9, 2011)

lmao xD Well on the upside I was mostly choosing between anthros or the usual yaoi/shounen-ai so that's okay bn_nd
Are people not really picky about how the characters act or live? Like tribal vs. modern city life..?


----------



## Taralack (Feb 9, 2011)

I would say if you're trying to appeal to the slice of life crowd, do something that they can relate more easily to, so modern city.


----------



## Machati-sama (Feb 9, 2011)

Well actually I wanted to take the more nature-fantasy route c: But I wasn't sure if that had become a boring genre for anthros or not.


----------



## Keosil (Feb 10, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> And most furries usually just like reading porn. :V If it doesn't have dicks, or if your art isn't fantastically good, they usually won't care.
> But if some of the threads in this forum are any indication, they like slice of life comics.


 
Sad but true.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Rabbit Valley is just a distributor, and not a publisher, Tora. 

Anyway, Sofawolf and Bad Dog Books seem more into publishing established works (or the founder's pet projects), judging by what I've seen from them. FurPlanet appears to have a wider range of stuff. Avoid RadioComix at all costs; I submitted a short (four pages, I think) for Furrlough, and they never informed me it was going to print, nor did they send me any contributor's copies. The issue in question was published in _April 2006_ and I've still not seen how my work actually turned out in print.

Personally, I plan on checking around with some ex-classmates of mine (sequential arts school; they went on to work professionally with illustration and comics and I didn't) for advice and probably contact a printer's on my own to do a print run once my co-writer and I feel we have enough for one dead-tree volume. Kell, who does the webcomic Sorcery 101, has been successful in using Kickstarter to fund the printing of her books in the past. The reason I prefer this method is that though it forces me to deal with distribution on my own, a single large print run is cheaper per copy than PoD services, which is what most furry publishers use, and I don't want to end up in a situation where I'm charging twenty bucks for fifty pages - I don't pay twenty bucks for _any_ book! 

For a comic to pay for itself, much less turn a profit, ad revenue can be a good help (and much easier to get if your comic _isn't_ porn, as that opens up for using e.g. Project Wonderful), and merchandise is virtually a necessity. Sales of a printed book isn't likely to be enough.

My personal interpretation of the material that gets popular in fandom is that, generally speaking, furries tend to favor character-driven stories. This lends itself to slice-of-life, but, well... Look at e.g. _Digger_. It's not slice-of-life by any stretch, but the story is definitely propelled by the characters playing off each other. Forcing a set of characters into a plot tends to lead to stiff writing or near-interchangeable characters, which is likely to stand out (in a bad way) to much of the audience. (This is not saying all furry characters are very deep, just that people seem to like when the chain of events is at least superficially driven forward by the characters' personality quirks.)


----------



## Machati-sama (Feb 10, 2011)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm pretty sure Rabbit Valley is just a distributor, and not a publisher, Tora.
> 
> Anyway, Sofawolf and Bad Dog Books seem more into publishing established works (or the founder's pet projects), judging by what I've seen from them. FurPlanet appears to have a wider range of stuff. Avoid RadioComix at all costs; I submitted a short (four pages, I think) for Furrlough, and they never informed me it was going to print, nor did they send me any contributor's copies. The issue in question was published in _April 2006_ and I've still not seen how my work actually turned out in print.
> 
> ...


 

Wow, thanks ^^ I'll keep that all in mind<3


----------



## Attaman (Feb 10, 2011)

Machati-sama said:


> Well actually I wanted to take the more nature-fantasy route c: But I wasn't sure if that had become a boring genre for anthros or not.


As a note, "Nature-Fantasy" tends to draw in fans that are, for a lack of better terms... "nutters".  Just keep this in mind if you're writing it, that most of your fans will probably show up to a book signing (if you get that far) with a football helmet on their head or wearing blue body paint going "I'm a Na'vi."


----------



## Machati-sama (Feb 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> As a note, "Nature-Fantasy" tends to draw in fans that are, for a lack of better terms... "nutters".  Just keep this in mind if you're writing it, that most of your fans will probably show up to a book signing (if you get that far) with a football helmet on their head or wearing blue body paint going "I'm a Na'vi."


 
LMAO xD oh man that'd be creepy haha.


----------

